# Brooks Brothers poor customer service



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I am the only one that has experienced ineptitude and declining customer service at Brooks recently? I was in their Washington, D. C. location recently and the salespeople were particularly rude and aggressive.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Is the decline in BB customer service trad :icon_smile_big:?


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

There's been many posts and threads regarding the decline of BB. The overwhelming consensus is that customer service varies greatly by location. It's really luck of the draw; some prime locations where you'd expect outstanding customer service are sub-par, while some oddball locations are like Old Times. I believe BB suffers from the same problems as other business owners; finding employees that care about the job, as opposed to the paycheck.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

BB New Orleans has always been very nice


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Brio1 said:


> I am the only one that has experienced ineptitude and declining customer service at Brooks recently? I was in their Washington, D. C. location recently and the salespeople were particularly rude and aggressive.


Pretty harsh assessment and contrary to my experiences with BBs from Boston, Stamford, New York and New Jersey.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Buffalo,
My question should have began with "Am I." My assessment is quite accurate based on my own experience regarding the Washington, D.C. stores and taking into consideration the fact that you are not including same stores in yours. Please consider that Brooks own employees directly outside the District have made derogatory comments regarding the stores in question. In any case I am glad to hear that you are having a positive experience in the New England stores. Perhaps I should move as this is a more Trad region of the country.

Best,
Brio


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Must be kind of hard to find employees that just care about the job while being underpaid. Perhaps this is what we may attribute the high turnover rate at my local store to. Additionally, I image it must be quite difficult dealing with the general public at times for a salesperson.

Best,
Brio


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

The sales people have to sell in order to make a living. It can be frustrating dealing with folks who have an attitude and then have them turn around and say the sales people have an attitude. Quite often when a person says this they are actually the problem to begin with. Walk into Brooks Brothers with an air of superiroty and smugness and it will be returned as it is sensed easily.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Brio,

Which store specifically? I have yet to receive crude service, but have had indifferent service at the DC area stores. However, at the main store on Connecticut I have received outstanding service from multiple employees and there are a few that I just won't deal with.


----------



## Chico (Apr 22, 2010)

*Tysons Corner is pretty bad, Madison Ave was great though*

I live down south here with only a brooks outlet store nearby. I went to Oak Brook, IL as my first "real" Brooks. They weren't overly helpful, but business-like in demeanor.

When to Madison Ave when I was in NYC a few weeks ago and found the nicest sales woman to help me out. Wonderful experience. Just wonderful.

Then went to Tyson's Corner two separate times when I was up there for business trip last month and last week. They all seemed put out that I was there. Didn't buy nothing from those guys.

Was planning to try DC store when I go back for my June business trip. We'll see...


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have shopped at Brooks for most of my life and the customer service has never been very good. That is not to say that you can't get good service, but you will find it is more likely to be store by store and employee by employee. I can tell you of employees who have gone substantially out of their way for me and done wonderful things, but overall the customer service is at best - blah. By the way, my father would tell you the same thng. Don't worry Brooks will survive but their customer service never was, and never will be, great.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Another YMMV thread.

My experience: Outlet store in Vegas, awful. One of the worst shopping experiences of my life.

Online: Outstanding. Took a return on a year-old shirt without receipt that developed a hole before its time, full refund. Accepted F&F discount three months after the fact on a shirt after I pointed out that the shirt that they claimed wasn't available during FF was suddenly available again after the sale. Bottom line: Not always perfect, but they make it right.

Mainline: My experience is with the St. Louis store, and it's above average. Got charged shipping when I wasn't expecting it on a returned tie for exchange that proved defective (it's a long drive for me to St. Louis), but that was a singular experience. Think Nordstrom back in the day.

Again, this seems a somewhat useless thread (so why am I wasting time). All kinds of old-timers lament the good old days, others see positive things. If you're expecting O'Connell's type attention/knowledge/goods from BB, well, you're not being realistic, IMHO. Then again, if you're like me and shop the sales, you're not paying O'Connell's prices. This is, after all, a capitalistic system. Go figure.


----------



## vitriol (Feb 20, 2006)

Just a rant: I bought a few things online at BB.com last month, and returned some of these items in store. That was a month ago, and I've yet to receive a refund. Online blames the store, and vice versa, and each claims they need to talk to the other to resolve the issue, yet they're never able to connect. This has been going on for a month. I'm sure it will get worked out eventually (meanwhile of course about $500 of mine is tied up). Honestly, whatever happened to just making it right for the customer? LE would never dream of this scenario.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Must be kind of hard to find employees that just care about the job while being underpaid. Perhaps this is what we may attribute the high turnover rate at my local store to. Additionally, I image it must be quite difficult dealing with the general public at times for a salesperson.
> 
> Best,
> Brio


Fair enough, but does any one here feel that they're being overpaid, or paid to their value? It's also true, that dealing with the public can make you lose your faith in humanity more often than not; sometimes I'm amazed that these people can even turn on a computer. As someone running a business, I can tell you that in many areas it's difficult finding anyone that can make a proper resume, let alone make a competent sales person. As businessmen and as customers, we all have to accept the Peter Principle; that in a business hierarchy, employees are promoted so long as they work competently. Sooner or later they are promoted to a position at which they are no longer competent (their "level of incompetence"), and there they remain, being unable to earn further promotions. In time, every post tends to be occupied by an employee who is incompetent to carry out his duties and that the work that is accomplished is done by those employees who have not yet reached their level of incompetence.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

It has been my experience at the Conn Ave. store that a few salespeople can be rather officious and disingenuous at that. Clearly, they betray the fact that they are on commission. Is the Conn Ave the main store in DC? I was under the impression that it was their store on Wisconsin, and they made a rather bad first impression on me recently. I was acquainted with a gentleman that worked for Brooks, and he claimed that the reason why he left was the aggressive competition over sales with his coworkers. Perhaps it was just my perception and I am more than willing to give them another chance. I am not one to be rude or demanding.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Hello Chico,
I am originally from the Tidewater area! I am not sure if you read one of my recent posts, but when I mentioned a desire to return to my way of dress as a young man this was referring to my youth in Tidewater. Where are the Trads back home these days? Is Benton Knight still in Hampton? Can you recommend any shops for clothing in your area? I need to make a visit to Williamsburg for clothing.

Best,
Brio


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Overpaid and refunded*



vitriol said:


> Just a rant: I bought a few things online at BB.com last month, and returned some of these items in store. That was a month ago, and I've yet to receive a refund. Online blames the store, and vice versa, and each claims they need to talk to the other to resolve the issue, yet they're never able to connect. This has been going on for a month. I'm sure it will get worked out eventually (meanwhile of course about $500 of mine is tied up). Honestly, whatever happened to just making it right for the customer? LE would never dream of this scenario.


Last month I rounded up my Brooks card payment which resulted in an overpayment of $0.06. I actually thought I'd be buying something during the month on the card but utlimately did not. Late last week I received a check for $0.06. The postage was $0.41.
go figgure!
Tom


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I think it depends on your attitude towards the salesperson. Whenever I go to the Brooks store, I dress up in something more expensive and more European than BB, and keep a slightly arrogant yet sophisticated attitude, for example I have the sales person follow me around and stand by my side while I give them orders. I always get great treatment at the store in Indiana. Now, quality of BB might have declined (I'm 22 so I don't really know), but you can always find great items like the camel hair cardigan I bought for my dad.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

camorristi said:


> I think it depends on your attitude towards the salesperson. Whenever I go to the Brooks store, I dress up in something more expensive and more European than BB, and keep a slightly arrogant yet sophisticated attitude, for example I have the sales person follow me around and stand by my side while I give them orders. I always get great treatment at the store in Indiana. Now, quality of BB might have declined (I'm 22 so I don't really know), but you can always find great items like the camel hair cardigan I bought for my dad.


Ummm... is "giving orders" to any employee really the way to go? Especially for people of young age? I'm wondering if the end results of behaving in any given manner is worth what that makes us into.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

camorristi said:


> I think it depends on your attitude towards the salesperson. Whenever I go to the Brooks store, I dress up in something more expensive and more European than BB, and keep a slightly arrogant yet sophisticated attitude, for example I have the sales person follow me around and stand by my side while I give them orders. I always get great treatment at the store in Indiana. Now, quality of BB might have declined (I'm 22 so I don't really know), but you can always find great items like the camel hair cardigan I bought for my dad.


You're just kidding, right!?!


----------



## fxh (Feb 17, 2010)

camorristi said:


> I think it depends on your attitude towards the salesperson. Whenever I go to the Brooks store, I dress up in something more expensive and more European than BB, and keep a slightly arrogant yet sophisticated attitude, for example I have the sales person follow me around and stand by my side while I give them orders. I always get great treatment at the store in Indiana. Now, quality of BB might have declined (I'm 22 so I don't really know), but you can always find great items like the camel hair cardigan I bought for my dad.


What on earth could you give orders to a salesperson about?

"Get me a glass of water and a double shot latte with one sugar"



camorristi said:


> (I'm 22 so I don't really know)


Insight is a wonderful thing


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I've had both good and bad experiences with Brooks Bros. sales people at a variety of locations. For example, over the weekend I was in NYC and went by the 346 Madison store. The first sales person I encountered I asked about the Supima, must iron oxford cloth shirts. She said, "You mean the 'old-fashioned" kind..." Not exactly rude, but an unfortunate way of referring to an American original that is still worn and copied far and wide by all generations. On the other hand when I got to the shoe department, the sales person I dealt with (and ultimately bought from) was as delightful and informed as one could possibly want. In fact a "shout out" to Maria Germer, shoe specialist. I hate the term "shout out"...but she really deserves it.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

You are not the only one. Every time I've dealt with BB, either over the phone or at their stores they have been extremely rude.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

camorristi said:


> I think it depends on your attitude towards the salesperson. Whenever I go to the Brooks store, I dress up in something more expensive and more European than BB, and keep a slightly arrogant yet sophisticated attitude, for example I have the sales person follow me around and stand by my side while I give them orders. I always get great treatment at the store in Indiana. Now, quality of BB might have declined (I'm 22 so I don't really know), but you can always find great items like the camel hair cardigan I bought for my dad.


I can only hope this guy is pulling our leg with a bit of satirical humor here. Otherwise he is just a spoiled pompous brat. But I will give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he is joking. No one can really be that obnoxious. If so they deserved to be treated rudely in return.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
In large measure, we craft our individual experiences with service personnel, through our own actions. The Biblical phrase is, "We shall reap what we sow!" If we treat BB's customer service staff right, they will treat us well in return.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I have always been very happy with Brooks Brothers customer service in the stores.

I will say, however, it is a bit irritating when you are ordering online and their website
shows an article of clothing is in stock and a day or two later, you receive an e-mail
indicating that the product is on back order and may never actually be in stock.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

fxh said:


> What on earth could you give orders to a salesperson about?
> 
> "Get me a glass of water and a double shot latte with one sugar"
> 
> Insight is a wonderful thing


Sweetheart untie my laces and help me with those shoes please. You're doing a great job :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> I've had both good and bad experiences with Brooks Bros. sales people at a variety of locations. For example, over the weekend I was in NYC and went by the 346 Madison store. The first sales person I encountered I asked about the Supima, must iron oxford cloth shirts. She said, "You mean the 'old-fashioned" kind..." Not exactly rude, but an unfortunate way of referring to an American original that is still worn and copied far and wide by all generations. On the other hand when I got to the shoe department, the sales person I dealt with (and ultimately bought from) was as delightful and informed as one could possibly want. In fact a "shout out" to Maria Germer, shoe specialist. I hate the term "shout out"...but she really deserves it.


This kind of thing is what I've experienced more frequently at Brooks. I think they should do a better job training newer staff on the classics. If you work at Brooks, you should have some knowledge and appreciation for the OG polo shirt! I also think they should go back to offering more of the "classic" type items (you know, do what you do and do it well), but of course I'm posting here so I'm biased to The Trad.

To the OP, I was under the opposite impression, that Conn Ave was the "main" DC store, but I haven't been to the one on Wisconsin.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I've done most of my shopping at the San Francisco BB. Generally, travel "no iron" shirts and the occasional tie or sport coat.
I'm fortunate that most of my clothing is now bespoke.
After 40 plus years as a customer, I've cancelled my BB house account. Their service with GE credit now handling their charge accounts has been a disaster for years. I have found some satisfaction in calling BB headquarters, but it is a lengthy process.
Service at the SF store has been good and bad...good from the older staff (who remember BB's glory days)...bad from a younger staff interested in getting you out quickly.
They won't miss me. I haven't spent much money with them in the last few years. 
Still its sad to see the modern BB resembling the Banana Republic stores.


----------



## fxh (Feb 17, 2010)

camorristi said:


> Sweetheart untie my laces and help me with those shoes please. You're doing a great job :icon_smile_big:


Thats hardly giving orders.

More like a friendly slightly sleazy request


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

I was surprised to find a hand-written card from Brooks Brothers in my mailbox this afternoon; thanking for my recent purchase, hoping the suited me well, and to call if they can be of assistance. Not sure what prompted this as I've purchased from this location many times before. Still, a nice personal touch.


----------

